# Trainhopping/Travel Blog



## Johnny P (Aug 19, 2014)

Started posting a bunch of stories to a blog with photos...Old stories and more to come

*dirtyjournals.wordpress.com*

*thanks for reading!*


----------



## Cree (Aug 19, 2014)

Some good reading there, excellent read!!!


----------



## wrkrsunite (Aug 19, 2014)

Man that's some really interesting reading, I read the first three stories and look forward to reading the rest soon. Well written for sure. neat to read about us going thru some of the same type of shit in our adventures, such as that damn im facility in east Baltimore Ohio ( I was there a few years ago when it was brand new and had more trouble then you getting out). 
Anyway keep up the good work and maybe I'll run into you and your curdog on the rails.


----------



## Johnny P (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank you! Appreciate the feedback!


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Aug 19, 2014)

Read thru the first story, and gotta say you write well. Will definitely be reading the rest tonight.


----------



## Nova (Sep 3, 2014)

I started the first story and ended up finishing everything. Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Johnny P (Sep 3, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks for reading!


----------



## Johnny P (Oct 21, 2014)

Some updates!


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Oct 21, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## SlimPickins (Oct 28, 2014)

I love the way you write.


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Nov 4, 2014)

Love the writing, love the riding!


----------



## sucuri (Nov 4, 2014)

I enjoyed this. Keep writing.


----------



## Johnny P (Dec 12, 2014)

Shameless self bump! I don't give a fuck. Hahaha


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 15, 2014)

Bumpity bump as well! Update that bitch. I was caught up a week or two ago ha


----------



## Johnny P (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm permanent on the road again...hard to type stories on a phone! I'm currently collecting experiences for more...


----------



## kerouac (Jan 4, 2015)

real good, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chongo (Jan 4, 2015)

These are some really great stories! Thanks for posting


----------



## Hiceadha (Jan 11, 2015)

Love the Train Hopping stories


----------



## psychofoamer (Jul 23, 2015)

Shamless


----------

